# Bobcat



## Philnlucky (Nov 26, 2015)

Took this at 125 yds with Nikon P900.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 26, 2015)

WOW Phil that is one FANTASTIC shot.


----------



## natureman (Nov 26, 2015)

Very impressive.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 27, 2015)

Beautiful shot with that zoom!  Nicely done.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2015)

Great shot. That camera is nice!


----------



## donald-f (Nov 27, 2015)

Very nice shot. Pics like that will sell. It would make a nice puzzle.


----------

